# Motorhome sites in Norfolk



## onesong (May 13, 2012)

Does anybody know of any good sites with hard pitches in Norfolk for a large motorhome?


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

Hiya onesong,

Try The Grange...this campsite is on the outskirts of Caister, on the way to Hemsby, & is about 4 miles from Great Yarmouth.

It has large , hardstanding pitches at the back of the campsite, which is very quiet...make sure you request one of these !!

Their number is 01493 730 306......

..Jenny


----------



## archie58 (Sep 17, 2008)

We have enjoyed stays at Broadlands and Seacroft (both Caravan Club sites) and Kelling Heath in our motorhome. All have a variety of pitches so best to mention you want hardstanding when booking. All have excellent facilities. Seacroft is within easy walking distance of Cromer, Broadlands has easy access to the Broads. Kelling Heath has its own stop on the steam railway - The Poppy Line.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

yes i would second kelling heath as one of the best but probably one of the most expensive sites i have ever stayed on


----------



## onesong (May 13, 2012)

Hi

Was brilliant to get useful replies so quickly, especially as we are about to embark on our first motorhome adventure and it was the first time we used this website.

Will certainly use it again (very frequently, no doubt!!!)

Thanks to all


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

woodhill park was lovely in east runton. depends what you are looking for, but this site as no club house so really quiet, it does has a basic shop, fantastic clean showers and toilets. right on the cliff, great walks along the beach, bus stop right outside the site into sherringham and cromer or further if you wished. not hardstanding but they do have really big pitches, we went in april when there had been quite a bit of rain and the ground was still good and hard. nice relaxing site.


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Site availability*

Need to find a site within 100 mile range for Jubileew/end for one motorhome and one caravan , everywhere seems booked ,we are based in canterbury?Thanks scotty.


----------

